# 06 X2 Axle in 09 X2



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

I can't find a used 09 axle for my X2; but I did find some 06 axles. The question I have is will this fit with no issues? They appear to be the same; but not sure on dimensions. Any insight or help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not sure. You could ask SATV if their rhino brand axles fir 06-09 and if they are all the same then the stock should all be the same as well.


----------

